

Space Planes & Secret Prisons: 9 Secret Military Programs You Shouldn’t Know - owlmusic
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/12/secret-programs/

======
HilbertSpace
The last thing they wrote was "Confessions of Hot Hollywood Starlets at Secret
Clothing-Optional Parties" published in 'The National Enquirer' right next to
"Aliens Impregnating Actresses? How Many?"?

------
Slimy
I love articles like this. Opened in a tab and moved to the left for reading
over the holidays.

